# Resolution



## Bloggsworth (Apr 6, 2012)

Waves never tire,
rocks never submit,
each expects in time
to win the argument.​


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 6, 2012)

The concept is good, but never-never repeat didn't appeal, maybe because it's a negative, also the last two lines have a different rhythm, consider,

Waves stand in line
Rocks never submit
Each thinks time
Wins the argument


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 6, 2012)

Hmmm - Right about never... I think, not sure about the other changes.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2012)

Waves and rocks:
each expects to win.



                w at the start, w at the end.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 6, 2012)

Revision:

*Resolution
*
Waves unrelenting,
rocks adamantine,
each expects to win
the argument.​


----------



## xlwoo (Apr 6, 2012)

good idea.  is it better for the first line changing to "Waves never yield"?


----------



## shedpog329 (Apr 6, 2012)

sounds like my driving....funny


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 6, 2012)

both forsee a win,
The contest is begun

Just a thought.


----------



## alanmt (Apr 6, 2012)

I prefer the original.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 6, 2012)

alanmt said:


> I prefer the original.



I agree, repetition of never and all, but I was too timid to be the first to say it.


----------



## Jon M (Apr 6, 2012)

Original was better than the edit. I found the repetition of 'never' pleasing, and thought it vaguely mimicked the rhythmic nature of the tide.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 6, 2012)

I decided that there were too many words, so now:*
Resolution
*
Waves unrelenting,
rocky shore adamantine,
each expects to win.​


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 6, 2012)

I prefer the original, it has a downbeat feel that suits my mood. Weary.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 6, 2012)

Poet's choice I'm afraid. I like it as a haikuish piece...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 6, 2012)

haikuish
Is this 
a) A nomadic tribe from Eastern Mongolia?

b) An invention of science fiction, a long dead race that crossed the universe before man existed?

c) To ritually fan the face in hot weather with paper fan decorated with a calliagraphic representation of a five line poem?

d) An inedible spice.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 6, 2012)

dii)  An indelible spice...


----------



## Squalid Glass (Apr 6, 2012)

I too like the original. The rhyme, I thought, was the strongest aspect of the piece. But poet's choice is poet's choice.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 7, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> dii)  An indelible spice...


 Gentian violet? Saffron?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 7, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> Gentian violet? Saffron?



Woad...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2012)

It might taste like limmerish.


----------



## Ravel (Apr 8, 2012)

ok another vote for "I prefer the original". Is this a democracy? Let's hope so . . . .

(and as an aside, a very competitive view of nature you have sir, I like to think they are collaborating in a routine rather than doing a tug-of-war !)

Ravel


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 8, 2012)

Ravel said:


> ok another vote for "I prefer the original". Is this a democracy? Let's hope so . . . .
> 
> (and as an aside, a very competitive view of nature you have sir, I like to think they are collaborating in a routine rather than doing a tug-of-war !)
> 
> Ravel



No way is it a collaberation, it is "nature red in tooth and claw", pay a visit to the East Anglian coast where the sea is definitely winning. If the earth lasts a few billion years more the land will eventually be subsumed into the sea.


----------



## Ravel (Apr 8, 2012)

I've been to East Anglia - have you been to Southport?


----------



## Bloggsworth (Apr 8, 2012)

Ravel said:


> I've been to East Anglia - have you been to Southport?



I don't like cockles...


----------

